# $ 5000 dollars...



## Rustycompass (Jun 25, 2006)

If you had $5,000 bucks to do what ever you wanted this weekend... what would you do ? There's only one rule..... you can go anywhere or purchase anything "OTHER THAN" buy a gun.....I had to throw that one in there ...thats a gimme... :smt077

Please forgive me...I was bored...... :smt102


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Well, if I couldn't use it to buy a gun - I'd either put it towards the rest of the money I owe my parents for their small loan I have (I borrowed a few thousand to help out w/ a downpayment on my house last year).

Or...

I'd buy a ticket to Tahiti - always wanted to go 

Now, if it were for a gun - I'd have ordered a Nighthawk 1911 and gotten a FN PS-90


----------



## P97 (May 8, 2006)

I would pay it to the Bank on my Note.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

Ummmmmm................is Cadillac ranch still open??:smt077 :smt077 :smt077


----------



## kvnsll (May 8, 2006)

The Cadillac ranch is still here down the road from me.


----------



## SuckLead (Jul 4, 2006)

I'd pay off a fairly large medical bill I have and put the rest on my car loan to knock off a month or so.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

I buy reloading supplies,holsters,& a few odds and ends.


----------



## Guest (Jul 29, 2006)

Simple answer. GIve it to the most important people in my life. My son and girlfriend.


----------



## Charlie (May 13, 2006)

Another vacation to Jamaica. :smt028


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

My wish would be to buy toys, but reality is I'd pay bills.


----------



## Buckeye (Jul 13, 2006)

Pay off some credit cards...



....so that I could put a Springfield TRP on one  :smt077 





Actually, instead of going to Put-in-Bay for a short vacation this summer I'd book a trip to Anguilla for the wife and I.


----------



## jwkimber45 (May 6, 2006)

Lets see....

Buy my scull boat. 




Put in bay ROCKS


----------



## 2400 (Feb 4, 2006)

I think I'd spend $2500 on a used 2 axle camper and the other $2500 on powder, primers, brass and bullets. :mrgreen:


----------

